# Mommy will Love you Forever Peanuts....



## Lovinmybuns (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a couple of days ago you were my happy boy, jumping all around your cage when I walked in the front door, begging and biting at your cage for your yoghurt drop. You didn't stop until I gave you one....and Mommy told you, you could only have two...one in the morning and one in the afteroon. And then Uncle Joey would come home and scream "Peanut Butter Jelly Time" and you'd be begging for a third.....Uncle Joey was a sucker and he would give you one, despite Mommy's wishes that you shouldn't be eating too much candy!! You were Mommy's good boy....she loved you so much, even when you peed on the wooden floors on spite because you didn't want your cage clean. Grammy wasn't too happy about that. But Mommy always forgave you and told you Grammy would get over it. 

When I adopted you from Amanda, I was so happy.....you were such a good boy......always put a smile on Mommys face. I couldn't wait to come home from work to see and play with you. Now I hope that you find your brothers Oreo and Cinder and the rest of the gang up in bunny heaven. You give them a big kiss for Mommy and you remember Mommy will always love you. I can't believe you are gone. I'm sorry that you had to go through all that you did. I hope you didn't suffer. Just know that Mommy tried every thing to help you and wanted you to come home. But after seeing you today, I know you are in a better place and you are at peace. Not a day will go by where I don't think of you. Just remember, Mommy LOVED you and always will!:hearts:Sending you my love and kisses to last until I join you again :rip::bigtears:


----------



## polly (Sep 11, 2007)

Binky free Peanuts:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh no. :bigtears:I can't believe you lost him. I'm so sorry.

RIP Peanuts and binky happy and free!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh no,i'm so sorry to hear this 

i'm sending you lots of comforting vibes

Many,many hugs to you :hug:

cheryl


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 11, 2007)

Im so sorry :tears2:

Peanut was so handsome. Rest In Peace gorgeus boy.

:hug2:


----------



## myLoki (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, Peanut. You will be dearly missed. :rip:\





t. :bigtears:


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2007)

oh hun, Im so sorry for your loss. Peanuts was a beautiful boy. Im sure he knew how much you loved him. 

Its been a tragic time around here with all this loss. We're here for you if you need us.

Rest in peace sweet Peanuts. :bunnyangel:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free Peanuts.:rainbow:



Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 11, 2007)

The forum is having such a rough time lately . A million hugs to you, my dear :hug:.



Rest in Peace and Binky Free, Peanuts :rainbow::rabbithop


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 12, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. Binky free Peanuts.


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh no  Just as he was starting to get better, too.... 

Binky free Peanuts :rainbow:ink iris:
There are many rabbits up there waiting to show you around and be friends :bunnyangel:

~Diana and Butter


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 13, 2007)

I am so sorry about Peanuts - such a beautiful boy 

God Bless, Peanuts, you will be missed1

Jan


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Peanuts.

Binky free, sweet bunny!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2007)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh I can't believe it.....poor you

:anotherbun



Have a party at Rainbow bridge Peanut, find Lola and Lucy and tell them that mummy loves them. Yougurt drops are unlimited up there I am sure!

arty:



Rest in peace little one



sarah x


----------

